# Bigger happenings....



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Roastery setup, training and double checking coffee on pump machines.

I've spent since the grinder event working on this machine, and can't thank Dave CC enough for helping me and Lee out. Glad to have it all wrapped up now though!

More then welcome to come and have a play...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking fantastic Callum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let me know when !


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats a beautiful looking dignified Machine.

Which burrs are you using on the EK?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow!

Thats a cracking looking machine Callum!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Ready pretty much when you are Martin , will speak to lee about penciling some time in. Ron keeping the coffee burrs and loving shots around 18.5g>24s>40g 20g VST for Foundry's Agustino Forest.

Shots are easily the best I've had of the coffee on a pump machine, but it's also the only time I've had real chance with the EK w/ Coffee Burrs and a big machine.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Impressive machine ! WOW!


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful shiny thing!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice machine Callum! Beautiful lines and I really like the embossed signature above each group. Very, very stylish!

When I was a student back in the 70s it was all we could do to afford a jar of Gold Blend (and that was luxury compared to the usual student Camp Coffee). How times have changed!

David


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

that is stunning!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

nice looking machine

where is it installed ?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Installed in Foundry Coffee Roasters, Nether Edge


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just checked their website - some good words on there about yourself and Fran on there. Sounds like youre doing some interesting stuff over there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Their coffee has been top notch , where s the next lot Callum ?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Would love to come up and spend some time up in Shef, maybe a forum day?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Would love to come up and spend some time up in Shef, maybe a forum day?


Great idea - I can just about make it that far


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Watch this space folks


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

That is a beauty Callum, if only you were a bit nearer. I take it this is an Italian machine? Certainly looks like it


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Essentially a bodykitted 2009 WBC spec NS Aurelia, good workhorse


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

That looks absolutely stunning


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks beautiful Callum... Can yo say that about a machine?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning Callum. You've certainly put some work into that.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow its even got a key !!


----------

